# SGI May5,6th



## mlbowfin (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm slapping a patch on the eye and staying at the buccaneer inn the first weekend in may. I would love to make a run to the sgi bridge reef but scared to make that run in my bay boat without having a second boat in the mix. if anyone plans on being in the area and fishing this location and wouldn't mind a couple of yahoo's tagging along in a separate boat for safety reasons, shoot me a pm and I'll give you my number so we can coordinate a run. I've owned a boat for the past 20 years but still green when it comes to the big pond..
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ATL2Destin (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll be down there in June, so not much help but was curious how far the bridge reef is offshore. I also have a bay boat.


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 25, 2017)

ATL2Destin said:


> I'll be down there in June, so not much help but was curious how far the bridge reef is offshore. I also have a bay boat.



The reef is public numbers and is near the state water boundary 9 miles south east of SGI. I've only fished it twice and didn't catch any red snapper but did catch a nice mixed bag both times..


----------



## Rabun (May 1, 2017)

mlbowfin said:


> The reef is public numbers and is near the state water boundary 9 miles south east of SGI. I've only fished it twice and didn't catch any red snapper but did catch a nice mixed bag both times..



I have never fished it either but did find out is in federal waters:
FR0042	Franklin	03/28/2004	St George Island Bridge Reef-East End	Single Concrete Bridge Span, 55'X28'X6', 35 of 108 Drops	Bridge Span	130	10	75	Federal
FR0043	Franklin	04/09/2004	St George Island Bridge Reef-Center	Single Concrete Bridge Span, 55'X28'X6', 53 of 108 Drops	Bridge Span	130	10	75	Federal
FR0044	Franklin	04/23/2004	St George Island Bridge Reef-East Central	Single Concrete Bridge Span, 55'X28'X6', 94 of 108 Drops	Bridge Span	130	10	75	Federal
FR0045	Franklin	05/13/2004	St George Island Bridge Reef-West Central	Single Concrete Bridge Span, 55'X28'X6', 77 of 108 Drops	Bridge Spans	130	10	75	Federal
FR0046	Franklin	06/03/2004	St George Island Bridge Reef-West End	40 Concrete Bridge Pilings, 20"'X20"'X20', 99 of 108 Drops	Pilings Bridge (40)	80	10	75	Federal


----------



## 95g atl (May 1, 2017)

mlbowfin said:


> I'm slapping a patch on the eye and staying at the buccaneer inn the first weekend in may. I would love to make a run to the sgi bridge reef but scared to make that run in my bay boat without having a second boat in the mix. if anyone plans on being in the area and fishing this location and wouldn't mind a couple of yahoo's tagging along in a separate boat for safety reasons, shoot me a pm and I'll give you my number so we can coordinate a run. I've owned a boat for the past 20 years but still green when it comes to the big pond..
> Thanks,
> Mark



I was thinking about going this Thurs-Saturday/Sunday....it's still up in the air.  My boat is likely even smaller than yours (15' VHull) so I was planning to launch at Indian Pass and stay around St Vincent Sound.  It's suppose to be very shallow (perfect for my rig).  Last year I took that boat about 1 mile offshore at Mexico Beach.  Wasn't bad until charter boats flew past me with huge wakes......Won't be doing that again.  

Have my eye on new Carolina Skiff center console.  Need some more time around that area of FL before I commit to a new boat.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 1, 2017)

Y'all watch the forecast. What I see looks ugly. NOAA calling for 5-7 offshore.


----------



## 95g atl (May 1, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Y'all watch the forecast. What I see looks ugly. NOAA calling for 5-7 offshore.



Thank you.....

and excellent point......when I was checking the temps, it looked very unseasonable COOL.....but dry.
Maybe a cold front w/wind..

My boat doesn't like anything more than 1.5.

PS:  what link/site are you searching???


----------



## mlbowfin (May 2, 2017)

The forecast has had me rattled these past few days. The wind is going to be relentless, hopefully the bay wont look like chocolate milk, at least the wind will be blowing from the west so I guess things could be worse..


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 2, 2017)

95g atl said:


> Thank you.....
> 
> and excellent point......when I was checking the temps, it looked very unseasonable COOL.....but dry.
> Maybe a cold front w/wind..
> ...



Here you go...


http://marine.weather.gov/MapClick.php?x=154&y=234&site=tae&zmx=&zmy=&map_x=154&map_y=233


----------



## 95g atl (May 5, 2017)

mlbowfin said:


> The forecast has had me rattled these past few days. The wind is going to be relentless, hopefully the bay wont look like chocolate milk, at least the wind will be blowing from the west so I guess things could be worse..



You going?
Looks like 10-20 mph winds.  A little to much for m.
Let us know how you make out.



Dustin Pate said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> http://marine.weather.gov/MapClick.php?x=154&y=234&site=tae&zmx=&zmy=&map_x=154&map_y=233



got it.  thanks.


----------



## Ihunt (May 11, 2017)

My buddy went out in a friends 33ft boat. Said waves were 8-10' and it was all he could do not to toss his cookies. No thanks on that one.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 15, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> My buddy went out in a friends 33ft boat. Said waves were 8-10' and it was all he could do not to toss his cookies. No thanks on that one.



The bay was 5-6ft friday and saturday, the area on the east side of the bridge and behind the bird nesting island next to the bridge was the only place suitable for my boat and the only things we caught in the bay was catfish and a few small croaker! I did fish the beachfront saturday evening and caught 8 whiting and a really nice trout just before sunset and all in about a 20 minute window but once the sun set the catfish started biting there so I quit fishing and started drinking


----------



## ericflowers (May 15, 2017)

Lol, I've stayed at the buccaneer, I remember the Waffle House booth as the table in the kitchen


----------

